# Paph. Susan Booth 'Wacousta' AM/AOS



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2016)

Awarded this past weekend. Thank you, Rick, Rob, and others who encouraged me to submit this plant for judging!


----------



## troy (Jun 20, 2016)

Congratulations!! It's pleasing to look at!!


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2016)

Well deserved....congratulations, Dot!


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2016)

Lovely - Congrats. Its pretty clear to me why this one was awarded.


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2016)

My goodness, you're going to have ribbons hanging all over
the place! Good for you and Congrats again.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2016)

Bravo Dot! Well deserved!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats! What was the score, if I may ask?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweet deal Dot! Now pay your 36 bucks


----------



## eaborne (Jun 22, 2016)

It is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Sweet deal Dot! Now pay your 36 bucks



X 2 !


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2016)

well done.


----------



## emydura (Jun 22, 2016)

Congratulations Dot.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 22, 2016)

A good one. Congrats on the award.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2016)

Damn! 38 now? That's if you're a AOS member too.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Damn! 38 now? That's if you're a AOS member too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Oops, I missed your time 2 and read it as plus 2. I have the same thing to look forward to. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Oops, I missed your time 2 and read it as plus 2. I have the same thing to look forward to.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



I'll never catch up with you!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats Dot!


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow that is spectacular!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jul 23, 2016)

Congrats Dot.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

